
AI bias happens–and why it’s so hard to fix - skilled
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612876/this-is-how-ai-bias-really-happensand-why-its-so-hard-to-fix/
======
skilled
Outline:

[https://outline.com/UxAEdH](https://outline.com/UxAEdH)

